# HP Pavilion ZD7000 - How do I disable the up-volume button?



## Kirbentech (Mar 31, 2008)

After a few days of troubleshooting, I have determined that my up-volume button has a hardware problem.

Does anyone know how I can disable the button?

Here's the copy from my posts in the XP forum:

-----------
Symptoms:
Checkdisk is cancelled by user input.
Screensaver (and preview) don't work.
Volume control slider slides down to zero.
Cannot (generally) sort ACT! columns with mouse
Will not go into hibernate mode (with laptop open)
Backspace key sometimes inserts a 'c' (rarely, but sometimes)

I thought all of these issues were separate, but realized that the computer is receiving input from somewhere.

The Checkdisk cancels because of a keyboard input (no key is being pressed)

The Screensaver preview flicks on and then cancels (as if the mouse were moved or key is pressed to normally cancel the preview).

Hibernate mode does not work (with the laptop open). Somehow the computer thinks there is still user input, thus preventing it from going into hibernate mode. Hibernate works properly if I push the appropriate button.

The ACT! column sorting works if I push the USB mouse button really fast (or the touchpad button really fast).

I've looked online for the volume-slider problem, but those issues appear different than those of mine (I only player I now have installed is Windows Media Player 11). The other crazy thing is that the volume-up button toggles mute (as does the volume-mute button).

I don't know if this is an xp driver issue, an IRQ issue, or just a configuration gone bad.

I have un-installed just about everything on the computer that I don't use, but I need some direction on what to look at. Without deleting reinstalling everything is there a way to check to verify if this is an OS issue - and not a hardware (laptop) issue?

I also noted that when I use my Multiplicity program, when I control the desktop next to the laptop (with the laptop's mouse and keyboard), the volume issue carries over to the desktop. When I set the desktop c to control the laptop, the desktop works normally, but the laptop still has the issue (while being controlled by the desktop). Seems like that eliminates a laptop hardware problem. (Multiplicity works through the home network)

---------
And here is what I have found out...
---------
Deciding to further narrow down a possible solution, I booted off of a Ubuntu Live CD (I couldn't find my EcomStation Demo CD...). Guess what? Same problem. The up-volume button still toggled between mute and sound.

I then tried holding the up-volume button down. Turns out that as long as I hold the button down (when not on mute) that I could set the sound volume.

I then rebooted into XP with the up-volume button held down. The check-disk worked, as well as everything else I had been dealing with.

So now I just have to figure out how to fix the up-volume button (or disable it). Off to the TechSupportForum Laptop section.
---------------

Thanks - Kirby

HP Pavilion ZD7000, Intel i865PE, P4-3.4GHz, 1GB, 60GB, nVidia FX Go5700


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Kirbentech said:


> After a few days of troubleshooting, I have determined that my up-volume button has a hardware problem.
> 
> Does anyone know how I can disable the button?
> 
> ...


hi Kirby,

I am not quite sure if you can disable a specific button alone. Although here are a few things you can try...

1. uninstall Quick launch button (if you see this in add/remove programs) and see if it does the job. on the other hand it will affect other buttons as well... but you can always reinstall it. download it from here:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=1148894&dlc=en

2. may be you can open the laptop up or remove the keyboard cover. see if you can put something between the up-volume button and its corresponding switch on the mobo. may be something that would press down the switch even if you do not have to press the up-volume button. here's the service manual for reference:

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00218664.pdf


----------



## Harry D. Frog (Jun 6, 2008)

I was able to fix the volume control sliding down to zero problem.



Symptoms:
Down Volume button LED failed to light up.
Power Button LED failed to light up.
When you press the up volume button, it toggled the mute on and off.
The mute button also toggled the mute.

To determine if it was Hardware or Software possible:

I booted into safe mode and it beeped one time when I logged in, at the safe mode notice box. The hardware keys are not active in safe mode. 

I installed a new hard drive and reinstalled a clean copy of XP. The volume control still slides down to zero.

I tried to disable the volume keys with software, no good.

I tried to disable the volume keys in the registry. I could not find a way to disable the keys, without disabling all sound.


Conclusion:
Hardware Failure………

My Fix:
Disable the volume/mute buttons on the system board.
You will need someone who knows how to solder and can use a voltmeter.

You will have to follow the Maintenance and Service Guide (http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00218664.pdf ) to disassemble the laptop.


Things you will need: (everything can be found at RadioShack)
USB Keyboard
USB Mouse
Multimeter
Soldering Iron
Solder
Desoldering Braid 
Flux
2 inches of thin wire
Precision Tweezers
External Monitor


Follow the manual from section 5.1 to 5.11 and remove all parts. You do not have to remove the notebook feet, section 5.4.

Reinstall:
Hard Drive
Memory
Memory Cover
Fan cover

Connect:
USB Keyboard
USB Mouse
External Monitor

Power up the laptop

Ground one side of the volt meter and check the voltage at pins 1 and 2 on the DOWN volume button. My reading was 1.4 on both pins.

Check the voltage at pins 1 and 2 on the mute button. My reading was 5.4 on both pins.

Check the voltage at pins 1 and 2 on the UP volume button. My reading was 5.4 on both pins.

Power down the laptop.



The voltage at pin 1 on the Down volume button needs to be 5.4 volts. Voltage is being lost somewhere on the system board between down volume button and the mute button. I removed all three buttons on my system board, because I could not test them while they were connected to the system board. I solder a wire to Pin 1 on the DOWN volume button and connected it to pin 2 on the MUTE button. 

YOU CAN TRY just leaving the Buttons on the system board and soldering the wire. I removed all three buttons on my system board, because I could not test them while they were connected to the system board. Also it is pain to put them back. I never use them anyway. 

Power up the laptop and the volume will work. 

Please let me know how things turned out. If you have any questions just post and I will respond.

Good Luck.
Harry D. Frog


----------



## venzo (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Harry

I have just the same problem, but with Compaq nx9105:
Windows thinks volume down button is all the time pressed. You can to move the slider of the volume with the mouse, but as soon as you leave it, falls to zero.
When you press the up volume button, it toggled the mute on and off.
The mute button also toggled the mute.

With powered on laptop I check the volume buttons voltage and it is as follows:
DOWN volume button, pin1: 0.25V; pin2: 0.0V
UP volume button, pin1: 0.0V, pin2: 0.0V
MUTE button: pin1: 0.17V, pin2: 0.0V

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Venzo


----------



## Kirbentech (Mar 31, 2008)

I kept putting off the soldering option, so I ended up doing the other trick - slipping a small corner piece of a credit card over the volume-up button and gently wedging the sides of the credit card under the surrounding plastic.

I should have done this a year ago. It's like having a new computer!

Kirby


----------

